# bad...bad.....bad....



## Stevo (Aug 26, 2006)

In an effort to provide aquatic rescue a nieghboring department apparently overloaded their small boat which capsized the other day

the patient , a woman that was on a BB , and in a stokes drowned...

they are soooooo screwed

~S~


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 26, 2006)

That sucks.

Was there a safety team on standby (like on the shore or near them) to respond if something went wrong?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 26, 2006)

Are you talking about this call?

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3353


----------



## Stevo (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah FF, thanks

~S~


----------

